# Problème très génant - itouch/iphone



## Ludo67 (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

*Mon itouch m'affiche ceci:* _"echec d'autorisation veuillez vous connecter a itunes"_

Juste après une tentative de téléchargement d'une application.


*Alors j'ai trouvé ça sur google:*

http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/sujet-12464-echec-d-autorisation-veuillez-vous-connecter-a-itunes



*Mais rien n'y fait... Maintenant c'est itunes qui me fait des misère lorsque j'ai tenté de me déco/reco et il me dit cela: *


_il est impossible de répondre a votre demande auprès de l'itunes store. La connexion a été reinitialisée. Assurez vous que votre conexion réseau est active et reessayez..._




Mais ma connexion est bien active...


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses..


----------



## DeepDark (4 Novembre 2008)

Tu as ce problème depuis longtemps ou il vient juste d'apparaître?

Parce que ce matin, il y avais pas mal de problèmes d'accès à l'IT Store...


----------



## theodore751 (5 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
depuis hier il y a un problème sur app store et itunes store,qui ressemble grandement au tien.
il y en avait un du même style sur mobil me il y a quelque jour.
Ci il s'agit de se problème que tu la depuis hier attend et se serra corrigée par apple
sinon ces peut etre que tu tes tromper de mot de passe


----------

